
For CTOs: the no-nonsense guide to containers - rbanffy
https://pages.ubuntu.com/container-whitepaper.html?utm_source=facebook_ad&utm_medium=ad&utm_campaign=Cloud_Container_ebook_Container1
======
hoodoof
Those CTOs.... they really need things presented in the simplest possible way.

Ideally crayons and paper.

